# Bicycle Heaven Pgh  1st Day



## Howard Gordon (Jun 8, 2019)

Beautiful weather, good mix of bikes and parts.  Old and new friends.  Lots of action in Pgh. this weekend.  Planned rides.  Expect more fun tomorrow.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks for the pics Howard! V/r Shawn


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 8, 2019)

Like that gold Evans


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 8, 2019)

Looks like it was a beautiful day in that part of the country. Thanks for posting the pics Howard!


----------



## jungleterry (Jun 8, 2019)

Great pictures , thank you Howard , like your Shelby


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks for the pics! Anyone catch the price of the crusty double bar iver?  Thank you!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 8, 2019)

thanks for all the great pictures Howard ,  from bicycle larry


----------



## John G04 (Jun 8, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> Thanks for the pics! Anyone catch the price of the crusty double bar iver?  Thank you!




That bike was $700 at copake got him down to $500 but he wouldn’t go below $600


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 8, 2019)

John G04 said:


> That bike was $700 at copake got him down to $500 but he wouldn’t go below $600



Thank you!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 8, 2019)

Great pics..Seen some great loot in those pics ..


----------



## slick (Jun 8, 2019)

Fantastic photos. Thanks for sharing. Just as good as being there and cheaper on the wallet. Who's red and blue banana tank shelby? Great bike. Knuckle guards and all. That Monark Super Deluxe is pretty awesome also. Looks like an easy cleanup, new tires, and someone will have a great bike.


----------



## Nashman (Jun 8, 2019)

Howard Gordon said:


> View attachment 1011907
> 
> View attachment 1011908
> 
> ...



*WOW.........Superb meet and great pictures.  THANKS!!!*


----------



## mike j (Jun 9, 2019)

Great photos Howard, thanks for sharing. Any other pics of that yellow  Whizzer Cycle truck?


----------



## Sven (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## jungleterry (Jun 9, 2019)

Anyone know about this Shelby ?? For sure  we are interested . Any info would be great .


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jun 9, 2019)

Shelby Is his rider. He is putting miles on it!


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2019)

Great photos. Thanks for posting


----------



## Santee (Jun 15, 2019)

I wish I were closer to this event. A lot of nice stuff there.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 23, 2019)

I have known Craig for a few years, through Memory Lane swaps, he has bought a few things from me, and have bought a few bikes and parts from him. He always seemed like a pretty stand up guy, and every time our paths crossed, he kept telling me to come check out the museum if I'm in the area. Well I had planned to make this swap, but vacation plans changed when my son got married, which I wouldn't miss for world, and it was a great day! Fast forward a few weeks and we finally got to visit Bicycle Heaven! I'll have to say that all of the pictures I have seen, and stories I have heard about the place, they don't even come close to actually experiencing walking through it!! It is ABSOLUTELY Mind Blowing, any and everything bicycles, memorabilia, music, toys, parts, accessories, and super friendly people make for a super fun few hours. I'm sure I could go back several times and see things I didn't see the previous time. Thanks Craig Morrow for a great visit, my 3 year old and fiancee also had a blast! We'll be back again! Joe


----------

